# Adresse IP auto assignée....et pas de connexion Wifi



## kephren (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Petit post en guise de bouteille à la mer pour résoudre ma connexion via airport.....
Voila depuis un mois j'enchaine les petites galères sur le Macbook, ce qui a abouti à une mise à jour de l'OS au début du mois de janvier. 
Mais pourtant j'ai toujours le même GROS problème: mon ordinateur n'arrive pas à se connecter au réseaux détectés par l'Airport, sauf les réseaux wifi pour lesquels j'ai entré une clé WEP..... et ca fait pas beaucoup de réseaux!!
Par exemple si je selectionne le réseau FreeWifi je n'arrive même pas à la page d'accueil sur laquelle on doit entrer ses codes de connexion. (dans ce cas l'Airport est configuré en "Automatique")

Une fois l'airport activé et un réseau libre selectionné la réponse dans les préférences réseaux est "Airport possède l'adresse IP auto-assignée 169.254...... et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à internet"

Voila, si quelqu'un a une réponse ca m'arrangerai parce que vivre sans internet......................ben ça craint!
J'ai l'impression que c'est un problème relativement simple et pourtant je n'ai rien trouvé sur les autre forums....

Merci par avance de vos réponses (nombreuses et fructueuses )


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (31 Janvier 2012)

Le problème, c'est sur tous les réseaux Wifi ouverts ou seulement sur les réseaux Freewifi ?

Parceque si c'est uniquement sur Freewifi, ne cherche pas, le problème ne vient pas de ton ordinateur. Le réseau Freewifi est le réseau communautaire des abonnés à Free. Or depuis quelques mois il y a un problème : lorsqu'un appareil, un téléphone ou un ordinateur, se connecte un certain nombre de fois sur le réseau sans s'authentifier, c'est à dire qu'il rejoint Freewifi mais que l'utilisateur ne tape pas ses codes, l'adresse M.A.C. de l'appareil est bannie et le réseau ne lui attribuera plus d'adresse IP.

Je crois qu'ils ont fait ça pour éviter le gaspillage d'adresses IP.


----------



## kephren (31 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour la réponse,
En effet, j'ai lu pas mal de choses sur le blacklistage de free, et je pensais que ca venait de là, mais comme je le mentionne dans le post, le probleme est recurrent que ca soit SFR Wifi Public, Bouygues Wifi etc..... impossible d'arriver à la page d'acceuil permettant de rentrer des codes d'abonnés!

Par déduction je pense vraiment que le prolème vient de mon Airport, des que je souhaite le connecter à un réseau libre (sans clé WEP) il a l'air de se connecter et au bout d'une minute il y a un point d'exclamation au lieu des barres de réseau....

.....je trouve ca étrange d'etre le seul a avoir rencontré ce problème....


----------



## fausto (1 Mars 2012)

Salut,
j'ai globalement le même problème sur réseau free, avec imac 2,6 GHZ intel core i5, en wifi : adresse auto-assignée et pas de connexion.
Le réseau fonctionnait parfaitement bien. Sans changement important, la connexion est devenue impossible alors que les iphone, et un macbook pro ne posent pas de problème de connexion. L'ordi se connecte sans difficulté en ethernet. La télé fonctionne sans difficulté avec CPL.
La seule modification fut la mise à jour iOS 5 d'un iphone et du ipad, qui par ailleurs, n'arrive plus non plus à se connecter, non plus.


----------

